# Bảo vệ con khỏi tác hại của Internet



## Mynga128 (11/10/21)

Sự phát triển của internet, của mạng xã hội có ảnh hưởng rất lớn đến đời sống của toàn xã hội trong những năm gần đây. Trong thời đại được gọi là “Thế giới phẳng” theo quan điểm của Thomas L. Friedman tác giả của cuốn sách World is flat (Thế giới phẳng) không ai có thể phủ nhận lợi ích từ mạng xã hội. Bên cạnh rất nhiều tiện ích mà mạng xã hội mang lại cho người dùng như: thông tin nhanh, khối lượng thông tin phong phú được cập nhật liên tục, có nhiều tiện ích về giải trí, tăng tính kết nối thì mạng xã hội cũng mang đến nhiều ảnh hưởng tiêu cực không phải nhỏ như: giảm khả năng giao tiếp, mất khả năng kiểm soát hành vi, thiếu sự sáng tạo, thiếu tự tin…………

Thêm vào đó, tình trạng sử dụng mạng internet ngày một tăng cao, đáng lo ngại tỉ lệ tăng chủ yếu là trẻ em, vị thành niên sử dụng internet, mạng xã hội từ rất sớm và rất nhiều, không kiểm soát được.

Một thực tế hiện nay là tuy các trường học đã tiến hành giảng dạy bổ sung những chương trình giáo dục giới tính song vẫn có không ít bạn trẻ lại tự tìm hiểu kiến thức về lĩnh vực này qua các trang web đen. Để rồi, từ sự tò mò đơn thuần về giới tính, các bạn trẻ sẽ rất dễ bị kích thích và có thể dẫn tới những hệ lụy xấu như thủ dâm quá độ, quan hệ tình dục sớm, mua bán, trao đổi trái phép các chất ma túy hay nghiêm trọng hơn là trở thành nạn nhân hoặc phạm phải các tội có liên quan tới tình dục.

Nhiều nghiên cứu chỉ ra rằng hành vi của con người chính là hành vi tập nhiễm. Nếu các em sử dụng game online nhiều, trang web đen thì mô hình, hành vi đó nhiễm vào trong nhận thức của mỗi em. Nhiều hành vi ở ngoài cuộc sống là vô đạo đức, không lành mạnh thì ở trên mạng lại được cổ vũ. Trẻ em dễ nhầm lẫn hành vi trong game với hành vi trong thực tế.

Nhiều phụ huynh "than trời" khi thấy con mình nghiện mạng xã hội. Họ tìm mọi cách ngăn cản, kiểm soát thời gian trực tuyến của con mình bằng cách tịch thu điện thoại, không lắp thiết bị Internet ở nhà. Thế nhưng, tất cả những việc làm đó cũng không kéo con họ trở lại gần gũi và chia sẻ với bố mẹ. Thêm nữa, dịch đang căng thẳng, các em đang phải tạm thời học online để theo kịp kiến thức, không bỏ lỡ thời gian học, vì vậy việc cấm dùng máy tính hay ngắt mạng không khả thi chút nào.

Cấm cũng không nổi mà cho phép thì lại không yên tâm phải không các mẹ

Vậy Gia đình đã, đang và sẽ hành động như thế nào để bảo vệ trẻ em khỏi mối nguy hại từ môi trường mạng?

VAPU với hơn 10 năm phát triển đã được hàng trăm ngàn bậc phụ huynh sử dụng, hơn 20.000 web đen và game online bị chặn, có các tính năng ưu việt:
✔ Chặn hơn 20.000 web đen, web sex
✔ Chặn hơn 5000 Game Online
✔ Chặn mạng xã hội, youtube (tuỳ chọn)
✔ Cài đặt khung giờ con được truy cập máy tính, truy cập internet
✔ Chụp màn hình máy tính định kỳ, gửi báo cáo qua email cho bố mẹ hàng ngày
✔ Cập nhật tự động web đen hàng ngày qua hệ thống AI của máy chủ
✔ Báo cáo lịch sử truy cập website
✔ Và nhiều tính năng hữu ích khác

>> Giá sử dụng #FULL_TÍNH_NĂNG chỉ #500K cho 12 tháng - chỉ 42K mỗi tháng. Hãy liên hệ ngay để có được giải pháp bảo vệ con yêu của bạn !
---------
Liên hệ :
Mr. Dương - 0981.026.488
Mr. Thắng - 0983.815.978

Website: http://www.vapu.com.vn/vn/san-pham.html


----------

